# rear drums



## WeaselWeb (Feb 25, 2004)

Okay so I probably have a stupid question here. But hey, I dont know. Recently started working on brakes for my 93 Altima and I've never had to deal with the rear drums on it until now. My question is what size bolts do I need to use to pry the drum off? I'd rather not beat on it and try to knock it loose. I'm hoping that I don't need to replace them yet. Thanks in advance


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it is a 6mm thread with a 1.25 pitch but I can't remember exactly... Sorry.

Troy


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

make sure you didnt leave your parking brake on, then hit it a few times w/ a hammer. that should free it up. otherwise, dig through your spare bolt box until you find one that fits.

good luck


----------



## nissan service rep (Jun 18, 2004)

WeaselWeb said:


> Okay so I probably have a stupid question here. But hey, I dont know. Recently started working on brakes for my 93 Altima and I've never had to deal with the rear drums on it until now. My question is what size bolts do I need to use to pry the drum off? I'd rather not beat on it and try to knock it loose. I'm hoping that I don't need to replace them yet. Thanks in advance



Remember to release your parking brake and hit both sides of the drums two or three times...this should loosen the drum enough to come loose...you may also use a pry bar or large screw driver to pry on sides until loose...after hitting on side of drum.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

8mm coarse thread


----------

